# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Magnesite flooring with asbestos used in Brisbane?

## Dodgyemail

Hi. Everyone. Im a newbie here and have been doing a bit of research (for a course) on article i am writing on floor screeds. Ie historic uses, types, chemical compounds. 
Ive recently learned abour magnesite flooring. This seems to have asbestos in the UK types and have seen it mentioned as a potential issue in Sydney variants also. 
Can any here advise if its been used in Qld or Brisbane...my research seems to find nothing on qld versions using asbestos. 
Thanks for your help.

----------


## cyclic

Best people to talk to would be Asbestos Disease Support Society at Bowen Hills Bris 
ADSS 3252.7852
or inquiries@adss.org.au
also their website may list it.

----------

